# OceanSunset



## Provo (Apr 13, 2010)

Hope you all like it! 








NO BORDER


----------



## Bynx (Apr 13, 2010)

Picture perfect. See, you can do it.


----------



## Dude (Apr 13, 2010)

Not really into these types of shots but it would be really nice if it didnt have that wierd border, i dont get the obsession with those things these days. Its a good picture it doesnt need some fancy thing like that. I mean imagine if all the paintings at the Philadelphia art museum had borders like that....


----------



## Provo (Apr 13, 2010)

Bynx said:


> Picture perfect. See, you can do it.


 
Thanks Bynx

I am waiting for summer to be here so that I can go out and take some pictures this past winter was a real bummer the skies where almost every day grey and although you can find great subjects to shoot it just takes more time to find the subject.

I much rather wait for summertime when everything is green and skies are nice. I think that also is the same case for others here why it has been relative dead. I just picked up a 32gb class10 sdhc for the camera so I am ready besides in June I will be in a 14day cruise so plenty of opportunity to take great shots. I am still planning on taking some astrophotography shots as well this summer can't wait for those.


----------



## Provo (Apr 13, 2010)

Dude said:


> Not really into these types of shots but it would be really nice if it didnt have that wierd border, i dont get the obsession with those things these days. Its a good picture it doesnt need some fancy thing like that. I mean imagine if all the paintings at the Philadelphia art museum had borders like that....


 
Done!


----------



## Dude (Apr 13, 2010)

Thank god much better. Also nice use of HDR, i couldnt even tell it was at first, thats they way it should be.


----------



## Provo (Apr 13, 2010)

Dude said:


> Thank god much better. Also nice use of HDR, i couldnt even tell it was at first, thats they way it should be.


 

Thanks Dude


----------



## fokker (Apr 14, 2010)

It's nice and all but it really needs a subject.


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 14, 2010)

looks great, but yeah, that border kind of detracts from the beauty.


----------



## Josh220 (Apr 14, 2010)

Composition wise there are issues. But as far as color/appearance it came out great.


----------



## bonobo_slr (Apr 14, 2010)

The colours are amazing. Well done. However, I agree with Josh. 

What about crop to make it a panoramic?


----------



## Josh220 (Apr 14, 2010)

I will elaborate on my post a bit. 

There is really no subject in this image. With the horizon dead center, it's a toss up between the water and the sky/sunset. 

It also lacks a foreground; It is all middle ground and background. 

If you had taken composition into account, this image would have been absolutely perfect.


----------



## Provo (Apr 14, 2010)

Josh220 said:


> I will elaborate on my post a bit.
> 
> There is really no subject in this image. With the horizon dead center, it's a toss up between the water and the sky/sunset.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks Josh this was taken in the middle of the Atlantic ocean not much there but water and clouds.

Glad you liked the colors
Josh M.

Here are other HDR images I had already posted a while back

Horizon is tilted


----------



## Bynx (Apr 14, 2010)

Some people cant see the forest for the trees. Perhaps what Josh wants to see is a rubber duckie floating on a wave. I guess you could call that a subject. Personally I see the seascape as a subject in itself.


----------



## Josh220 (Apr 14, 2010)

Bynx said:


> Some people cant see the forest for the trees. Perhaps what Josh wants to see is a rubber duckie floating on a wave. I guess you could call that a subject. Personally I see the seascape as a subject in itself.



A rubber ducky would have been nice. I have already expressed how much I like the image, so I am unsure whether the forest statement was directed at me or not. 

Part of the boat, perhaps the handrails/deck could have acted as a foreground in the middle of the ocean. 

Try cropping out some of the water or the sky, depending on your personal preference. I'd like to see how it looked without the horizon dead center. I am a huge fan of breaking the rules, but it rarely works with the horizons IMO. An example of an exception would be a lake which is reflecting something where it needs to be 50/50.


----------



## Bynx (Apr 14, 2010)

I tend to agree with your last statement Josh, but in this case the water looks pretty good, the sky as well. If anything bothers me its the taper from right to left of the cloud and water distance. It just looks kind of odd but it keeps my eyes running from left to right. Does the deck do anything for you?


----------



## Josh220 (Apr 14, 2010)

I was thinking more of having part of the deck in it, to really give the feel you are on a large cruise ship. Don't get me wrong, it looks great as is, but from a composition stand point you usually want some sort of foreground (like I said, I love breaking rules, so it works here.)

I do that kind of stuff on purpose when taking the image, then sit back and watch all of the lemmings post one after another about how I broke their sacred rules. Just give it a try though, I think if it were cropped just a bit off the top or bottom it would look good. The horizon doesn't need to be placed all the way to 1/3 (for all of you lemmings), but a little off center does a lot for an image IMO.

If you notice in my avatar, my horizon is somewhere between the 1/2 and 1/3 mark. You can believe some people had a sh*t-fit over it.


----------



## Provo (Apr 15, 2010)

I Hear you about breaking the rules but truth of the matter is you can&#8217;t please everyone, If I had taken the shot with the titled horizon and handrails I am sure the first comment would&#8217;ve been the hand rail is distracting and the horizon is crooked.
But to other&#8217;s they might like it, so to me it does not matter since it&#8217;s a mixed bag here. Can&#8217;t win them all and there is never going to be a woohoo everyone agrees moment. I will put it like this when I am on my stateroom balcony do I want to look at the beautiful ocean and sky standing crouched down behind the hand rail trying to look through the openings or do I want to see the whole picture I prefer looking at everything with ought boundaries, and in this shot that is exactly what I wanted.


----------



## bailychen (Jun 3, 2010)

To be honest with you, I like the first one rather than the ones you posted after.

No matter what the subject is, i love the color, and i am a new guy who failed to get the same result after tried so many times. Would you share how did you get that here? what is the key point or very important tips to get a fancy result?

thanks


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jun 3, 2010)

First shot ( with the border )...:thumbup: Awesome!
How do you get that transparent border and be able to change the border colors?


Cute watermark too btw, lol.. the little bird ( and the tree) lol... haha.


----------



## Provo (Jun 3, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> First shot ( with the border )...:thumbup: Awesome!
> How do you get that transparent border and be able to change the border colors?
> 
> 
> Cute watermark too btw, lol.. the little bird ( and the tree) lol... haha.


 
Thanks
I hade posted a how to a while back on how to create the border If you want I will PM you the link


----------



## KmH (Jun 3, 2010)

Provo said:


>


 


bonobo_slr said:


> The colours are amazing. Well done. However, I agree with Josh.
> 
> What about crop to make it a panoramic?


 
Straightened the horizon, a little dodge/burn, adjusted the mid-tone contrast, ran one of my frame/mat actions:


----------



## Provo (Jun 3, 2010)

KmH said:


> Provo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
Thanks Keith can we Auction it now that it's framed


----------



## KmH (Jun 3, 2010)

You can do whatever you want with it.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 4, 2010)

Excellent job on the frame Keith. You say is a Photoshop action? I think too much water has been cropped out. The blurry waves in the foreground give the sense of motion of the boat which I kinda like in the original. I agree with cropping the water some but Id leave about 3x what you show.


----------

